# how long can I run a rip blend for??



## tonkas (Aug 22, 2012)

Gonna start a rip blend in the nxt couple of weeks, don't know what brand I'm gonna use yet but what is the longest I can run it for?


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

The tren is the limiting factor, and people often use tren for months at a time.

Tren can be a bit of a bastard to recover from afterwards. You could get a 10ml vial of test prop and do an extra 3 weeks of that at the end, with HCG, then extend the HCG for 2 weeks into PCT.

Plan it for multiples of 3 weeks (a 10ml vial lasts 3 weeks of 1ml eod injections).


----------



## tonkas (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok cheers mate, have u ever used a rip blend?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Until your @ss caves in from all the jabs


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> Until your @ss caves in from all the jabs


This, imy last cycle was a rip blend and lasted 8 weeks and by fvck by the end of it i never wanted to see a pin again.

Long esters for me


----------



## tonkas (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok cheers mate, have u ever used a rip blend?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stop when your ripped .


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

tonkas said:


> Ok cheers mate, have u ever used a rip blend?


Yes. I did a 6 weeker. I was expecting to lose a bit of flab and keep my muscle, but I actually started gaining some good solid beef because of the tren. I ended up the same weight, but in much better shape. Trenbolone is like V-shape in a vial, if you know what I mean. You can bulk or cut on it.


----------



## tonkas (Aug 22, 2012)

Wot brand did u use mate?


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

tonkas said:


> Wot brand did u use mate?


Lixus, which was a bit of a rubbish brand. What are you planning on using?

I think Prochem, ROHM, BSI and fusion all do a rip blend, and they're all good makes. A rip blend is a good intro to trenbolone - the dark side! It keeps the number of injections and the cost down, and I found an AI unnecessary. It was very dry. Two 10ml vials with something like anavar or winstrol is great for a 6 week cutting cycle. Last shot on day 40, last tablet on day 42, start PCT on day 43.


----------



## tonkas (Aug 22, 2012)

I can get bsi or fuerza


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

If your using BSI, TMTE is better value n diet is more important than the gear you use imo


----------



## gcortese (Jan 12, 2013)

tonkas said:


> Gonna start a rip blend in the nxt couple of weeks, don't know what brand I'm gonna use yet but what is the longest I can run it for?


Till the day you die.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Run it until you dont feel well....or your liver falls out, which ever comes sooner!

But seriously i ran ROHM TTM for 20 weeks or so


----------



## Mshadows (Mar 16, 2012)

Could do it forever if you wanted to and had the funds, just be smart about it.

Blast and cruise.


----------



## tonkas (Aug 22, 2012)

TMTE how often we're you injecting that mate?


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Running a rip blend myself atm, same as @Zorrin it kind of took me by suprise as im dieting and my weight stopped going down on the scales even went up slightly over the next 2 weeks or so after i made the switch to a rip blend from deca/test. Was definitely getting leaner though. Been running it for 6 weeks so far, will be 8 weeks total, maybe 10 if i decide to cruise after this cycle rather than come off as i will need to wait for the test to kick in again. I have run test and tren before but not with as good results, i think i have found a compound that works really well for me (maesteron) so my next bulk will the test tren mast, but enanthate rather than a rip blend, maybe some equipoise as im keen to give that a go aswell.

Thats EOD jabs first few weeks were 1.3 ml and up to 1.5ml now, have a vial of prop i add a little to each jab aswell


----------

